# Arson in Troon!



## Cuban B. (Jul 28, 2011)

A good reason not to set buildings on fire: http://www.ayrshirepost.net/ayrshir...after-troon-farm-house-blaze-102545-29124284/

Seemingly a can of petrol blew up in his face as he tried to torch a derelict farmhouse.


----------



## krela (Jul 28, 2011)

That deserves a Darwin award nomination surely?


----------



## night crawler (Jul 28, 2011)

Ah great he got what he deserved, shame that did not happen to the little scanks who set the house on fire at Fairmile.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 28, 2011)

Sounds like his mate learnt a lesson from it, admitting it was a stupid thing to do. Perhaps they'll learn to grow up a bit...grown men doing something like that...what's wrong with them?


----------



## Cuban B. (Jul 28, 2011)

Seemingly his friend said on Facebook "We were stupid to set it on fire, we know that now but the main concern is Darren.Who gives a shit about a building that was meant to be getting knocked down anyway, uze didn't have to witness ur best friend melting in front of ur face. It was done deliberately, just didn't go to plan coz Darren didn't use the fuse. Instead he stood next to it and, when he lit it, it exploded. What happened to Darren should be a lesson to everyone.. he's the one that's learned it the hard way! Still can't get ur screams out of my head."


----------



## Lolpeacock (Jul 28, 2011)

Shame he wasn't a graffiti head too...His tins could have exploded. Scum Chav.


----------



## beetle70 (Jul 28, 2011)

This is the same farm house I visited a month or so ago..... [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19442[/ame]
Apparently it is a target for those wanting to cause destruction (


----------

